# Craigie Quarry Scotland



## Thedaftexplorers (Feb 25, 2017)

Join us on a walk through this abandoned Quarry in Ayrshire.
Strangely enough for Scotland it was a beautiful day with barely a cloud in the sky.
Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2017)

I like that, thanks.

Nice days do happen occasionally. Did you go topless like a true Scot?


----------



## Thedaftexplorers (Feb 25, 2017)

krela said:


> I like that, thanks.
> 
> Nice days do happen occasionally. Did you go topless like a true Scot?



I even took my kilt off


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks like you got a smashing day for it!Thanks for sharing.


----------

